# Network Manager cannot activate 3G modem [SOLVED]

## binro

I just installed NM and I am impressed. The WiFi started OK and it got my VPN working when I had failed using scripts. However, it fails to start my 3G modem. I get:

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB1) starting connection 'M1 -

Mobile Broadband'

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <info> (ttyUSB1): device state change: disconnected ->

prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare)

scheduled...

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare)

started...

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <info> Activation (ttyUSB1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare)

complete.

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) opening serial device...

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed

(disabled -> enabling)

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed

(enabling -> enabled)

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <info> WWAN now enabled by management service

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed

(enabled -> registered)

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed

(registered -> connecting)

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz modem-manager: Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed

(connecting -> registered)

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <warn> GSM connection failed: (32) No cause information

available

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <info> (ttyUSB1): device state change: prepare -> failed

(reason 'unknown') [40 120 1]

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <warn> Activation (ttyUSB1) failed.

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <info> (ttyUSB1): device state change: failed -> disconnected

(reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: <info> (ttyUSB1): deactivating device (reason 'none')

[0]

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: nm_system_iface_flush_routes: assertion `ifindex > 0'

failed

Apr 14 20:21:07 topaz NetworkManager[5791]: nm_system_iface_flush_addresses: assertion `ifindex >

0' failed

which looks like it is not getting very far. This modem *does* work fine if I start it with scripts. It would just be nice to control everything from the same widget.

TIA

----------

## qubix

does your modem, by any chance, require loading firmware within the scripts? Is the firmware loading process properly configured in udev?

----------

## binro

 *qubix wrote:*   

> does your modem, by any chance, require loading firmware within the scripts? Is the firmware loading process properly configured in udev?

 

Yes, that's all done. Dan Williams on the NetworkManager list told me to turn on modem-manager tracing and that revealed the phone number was getting mangled. It looks like there might be a small bug in knetworkmanagement. I will know more when I get home tonight and test.

----------

## binro

The "bug" was mine.   :Confused:  I changed the number dialled from "*99#" to "*99***1#" like I had used in my scripts. NM works out what is actually required and modifies the number, so I ended up with "*99***1***1#" which doesn't work!

----------

